# The Goodness Of Garlic



## Skyeking

*The Goodness of Garlic (Stabilized Allicin)*


Since I am one who uses and recommends garlic often, for health and rehab for pigeons, I thought I would give everyone vital information as to why it is so great to use in times of sickness as well as health. 

This is one natural food that not only has tremendous healing building potential, but amazing disease fighting ability as well.

First I'm going to talk about the key to garlic, stabilized allicin. Sniff a garlic bulb and you won't detect any odor. That is the odorless amino acid, alliin in the clove. Once the clove is crushed, you can smell it, that is when alliin comes in contact with an enzyme allinase. The reaction of these two compounds produces allicin, which is the key to its characteristic odor, as well as its healing properties. Allicin is then transformed into several additional sulfur compounds which 
also have healing and medicinal properties. 

Because the odor is a key to goodness be careful when purchasing one for your pigeons, as some brands that do remove the odor will also remove its healing power as well. The most effective form of garlic in supplement form should use a cool-dried process. Look for a stabilized allicin, usually in capsule, it has a proven track record to gently clear harmful pathogens, especially those contained in miniature, multicompartmented cities called biofilms-99% of all infections in the body live in biofilms.


Stabilized allicin has demonstrated significant antibacterial, antifungal, larvicidal and antiviral properties, according to the following information extracted from Premier Products literature:

*Antibacterial Activity of Allicin*

Various researchers have shown that garlic extracts exhibit a wide spectrum of antibacterial activity against gram-negative and gram-positive bacteria, including species of Escherichia, Salmonella, Staphylococcus, Streptococcus, Klebsiella, Proteus, Bacillus, and Clostridium.

Even acid-fast bacteria such as Mycobacterium tuberculosis are sensitive to garlic.Research shows that garlic extracts are effective against Helicobacter pylori, the cause of gastric ulcers.Garlic extracts can also prevent the formation of Staphylococcus enterotoxns A,B and C1 and also thermonuclease. Research shows the antibacterial action of garlic is mainly due to allicin. Interestingly allicin has also ben proven to be effective against various bacterial strains resistant to antibiotics such as Methicillin Resistant Staphylococcus Aureus as well as multi-drug-resistant enterotoxicogenic strains of Escheria coli, Enterococcus, Shigella dysenteriae, S. flexneni and S. sonnei cells.

*Antifungul Activity of Allicin*

Garlic extracts have also shown, in research, to have a strong antifungal effect and inhibit formation of mycotoxins like the aflatoxin of Aspergillus parasiticus. Another study showed the fungistatic and fungicidal activity of a highly concentrated garlic extract against Cryptococcus neoformans. Pure allicin was found to have a high anti-candidal activity and was effective against various species of Candida, Cryptococcous, Trichophyton, Epidermphyton and Microsporum. Allicin inhibited both germination of spores and growth of hyphae.

*Antiparasitic Properties of Allicin*

Freshly crushed garlic has been used to treat intestinal worms as it has an antiparastic effect. Recent research shows that allicin is also effective against Entoameba histolyctica, a human intestinal protozoan parasite. Stabilized allicin has also very efficiently inhibited the growth of other protozoan parasites such as Giardia lamblia, Leishmania major, Leptomonas colosoma and Crithidia fasciculate.

*Antiviral Activity of Allicin*

Fresh garlic extracts in which allicin is the main component have shown in vitro and in vivo antiviral activity, including effectiveness against the human cytomegalovirus, influenza B, herpes simplex virus type 1, herpes simplex virus type 2, parainfluenza virus type 3, vaccinia virus, vesicular stomatitis virus and human rhinovirus type 2. 

The allicin condensation product,ajoene, appears to have more antiviral activity in genral than allicin. Ajoene was found to block the integrin-dependent processes of human immunodeficiency virus-infected cell system.

*Allicin and the Common Cold*

Research shows that garlic extracts are effective against numerous viruses that cause colds and flu. Evidence points towards allicin and ajoene as the main components responsible for this antiviral activity. Studies showed that daily intake of stabilized allicin produced significant protection from the common cold virus as well as benefits of prevention, treatment and reduction of re-infection from colds.


*OTHER BENEFITS OF GARLIC*

* Strengthens blood vessels and lowers blood pressure

* Great natural antibiotic-protects against & fights infections

* digestive aid & disorders

* anti-inflammatory

* to combat respiratory problems

* to treat fungul/yeast infections

* to alleviate sinus problems

* immune system stimulant

* aids in circulatory problems

* purifies the blood

* Detoxifies the body

* Aids in arteriosclerosis,ulcers, liver disease, & heart disorders


I have used the soft gel garlic caps and have seen noticeable results in my pigeons. I have used it daily for birds in rehab and see better results the longer it is used. It can be used to treat birds in general, for injuries and disease, in any case, it strengthens the immune system and plays a vital roll in recovery. If it was economical and didn't take so much time, I probably would pop a soft gel garlic cap down each of my birds daily as it is so beneficial.

Here is the garlic soft gel i am currently using: 
http://www.nowfoods.com/?action=itemdetail&item_id=3444

In the future, I hope to try the stabilized allicin, upon approval of the maunafacturer.

As is the case, for prevention, I use the garlic clove in the birds water a few times a week. The problem is the smell will cause the birds not to drink as readily as they should. If you do use it in their water start with a clove to a gallon, and if they refuse to drink the amount they normally do, use less. If you use a plastic drinker, the smell may permiate the plastic, (if it is a poor quality plastic) and that may further repel the birds to drink enough of it. It is best to use a ceramic drinker, or even a galvanized drinker, (available thru the pigeon supply houses). The point is, for the birds to get enough of the "goodness" of garlic, they need to drink their normal drinking quota.

When using garlic for medicinal reasons, it is better to double the amount used for preventive purposes.The garlic capsules enable the birds to get a more concentrated dose of garlic then the clove in the water. 

The only time I don't use garlic, is when the bird has an upset stomach, or if it is a youngster under 6 weeks of age.

I'm also looking into using other garlic products in the future, that are actually stabilized allicin.

I hope this will help those of you who are not using garlic, or those of you only using it for prevention, to take a second look at both its prevention and healing qualitites.


*NOTE:* I cannot recommend the use of any kind of garlic powder, especially the kind that is used for seasoning. This product should only be used for seasoning food, but it has lost most of the actual nutritional value, due to processing, heating, and storage. It probably will not deliver the results that an actual garlic clove or health store capsules will.

* * I'm using the Now brand caps, because they have proven to work over long periods of time in my pigeon rehab, I no way solicit to sell or make profit on the product, I just use it as an example of a garlic product that has worked for me. I encourage everyone to use a natural garlic product of their own choice, just make sure it is pigeon-friendly*


----------



## Skyeking

Alli Supreme has just been approved for pigeon use.

For more information:

http://www.healthline.cc/

Click on *product information* on left hand side, then scroll down and click on *Allcidin, Allicidin liguid, Allicidin complex****NEW NAME*****

The information is provided in pdf format.


----------



## Skyeking

UPDATE: The Alli-Supreme has a new name now, it is called Allicidin Complex, because it is a complex of different species of garlic.

I have been using this product since December, and even though it does not have as much garlic as the Now brand gel caps, it seems to be as effective and more so. The effectiveness is attributed to the way it is processed as well as the different species used. Another benefit of using it is that it does not have a lingering smell of the Now brand caps. This is a big plus for in-home rehabbing. 

It dissolves instantly as it is a vegetable cap, so once water is used to lubricate it, make sure to pop it down the bird right away.

Reti has been using it as well as I, and she has been very happy with the results. She includes it in her supportive care and especially with the hardest cases.


----------



## Zenmont

*How do you administer?*

I have dosed birds with liquid medication, but never with pills although have seen rehabbers do it. I have a bird with mild PMV symptoms. Would garlic be beneficial for him? Would it have any adverse affects with any other meds, for example, Belladonna? Do you pop the whole capsule in and push down with Q-tip? How many milligrams should these caps be? You said to wet the cap first. Anything else? You're dealing with a novice (squab) here. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Skyeking

Zenmont said:


> I have dosed birds with liquid medication, but never with pills although have seen rehabbers do it. I have a bird with mild PMV symptoms. Would garlic be beneficial for him? Would it have any adverse affects with any other meds, for example, Belladonna? Do you pop the whole capsule in and push down with Q-tip? How many milligrams should these caps be? You said to wet the cap first. Anything else? You're dealing with a novice (squab) here. Thanks for any help you can give.


Yes, garlic is absolutely wonderful for building up the immune system and should be a part of the supportive products for PMV pigeons.

I have not heard of adverse effects. However, I would give the products at different times. I pop a whole capsule down, and slick it down with a tiny bit of Neem oil, or cod liver oil, depending on that birds particular needs. 

Put the capsule in the back of the throat behind the tongue, then push gently as far back as it will go, allow the bird to close its beak and swallow, and gently rub under the beak in downward motion. That is all it takes.

I have given Allicidin Complex or Now brand garlic soft gel caps, both work fine. 

The important thing with PMV birds is to stress them as little as possible, so the leasst disruptive measures is best for them.

Have you seen this link from our resident expert (Cynthia) about PMV rescue and rehab?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12248


----------



## abisai

*garlic oil*

Trees . . .I have week old squabs, would feed mixed with the garlic oil affect them adversly being that they're so young?
A.C.


----------



## Skyeking

abisai said:


> Trees . . .I have week old squabs, would feed mixed with the garlic oil affect them adversly being that they're so young?
> A.C.


I wouldn't hand feed it to them at this age, not directly and not oil.

I have two youngsters who are 14 days old, who are getting garlic water (1/2 gallon of water with a small garlic clove in it) indirectly thru dad. That has never been a problem.


----------



## abisai

*Muchas Thank you*

Thanks Trees . . . you always come through. BTW . . .whatever happened to cloud form Miami? Emailed him but nada . . .haven't seen him here either. Maybe school is taking a bigger part.
A.C.


----------



## Skyeking

abisai said:


> Thanks Trees . . . you always come through. BTW . . .whatever happened to cloud form Miami? Emailed him but nada . . .haven't seen him here either. Maybe school is taking a bigger part.
> A.C.


I haven't heard any updates, I'm sure he is busy though. I would like an update myself.


----------



## Zenmont

*Milligrams*

Treesa,

Thanks for your response on how to dose the garlic. I went into your link on Allicidin Complex and found this information on the potency: 385 mg/capsule, 60 capsules/bottle. Is that the amount of milligrams you use? Do I have to buy this garlic from their site or can I find in local stores? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Skyeking

You will have to buy the Allicidin Complex from the company, the Now brand you can buy at a health food store.


----------



## Zenmont

Thanks Treesa, but you didn't answer my first question  . Here it is again:
"I went into your link on Allicidin Complex and found this information on the potency: 385 mg/capsule. Is that the amount of milligrams you use?"
I ask because it seems like a lot and I want to make sure I use the same amount that you yourself have had success with. I don't know if you can "overdose" a bird with too many mg. of garlic. Thanks


----------



## Skyeking

Zenmont said:


> Thanks Treesa, but you didn't answer my first question  . Here it is again:
> "I went into your link on Allicidin Complex and found this information on the potency: 385 mg/capsule. Is that the amount of milligrams you use?"
> I ask because it seems like a lot and I want to make sure I use the same amount that you yourself have had success with. I don't know if you can "overdose" a bird with too many mg. of garlic. Thanks


I'm sorry about that, got a bit busy earlier. 

Yes, that is the one I use and I administer and once a week, or more.


----------



## velo99

Heard a good one the other day. So simple I did the forehead smack. Drop a couple of nice chunks from a clove in your ACV. Simply administer as normal. Takes care of both additives at once.

kh


----------



## Matt D.

What if you instead of using chunks of garlic in your water what if you got garlic powder and used that?


----------



## feralpigeon

The goodness of garlic has a lot to do w/the freshness, or the means of extracting the allicin and/or the means of measuring and administering it.
From what I've read, probably the raw cloves in water would be best, though 
I've never done that method myself.

fp


----------



## velo99

Matt,
Garlic powder gives me gas and indigestion. I put the garlic cloves in the acv and after a few weeks it is pretty strong. I use a teaspoon once a week in the water. Reasoning behind the garlic in the ACV was to kill two birds with one stone. I am lazy


----------



## Skyeking

velo99 said:


> Matt,
> Garlic powder gives me gas and indigestion. I put the garlic cloves in the acv and after a few weeks it is pretty strong. I use a teaspoon once a week in the water. Reasoning behind the garlic in the ACV was to kill two birds with one stone. I am lazy


I do not recommend putting both in the water at the same time, better to use separately. You still can "kill two birds" with one stone...so to speak, but every other day.


----------



## velo99

Trees Gray said:


> I do not recommend putting both in the water at the same time, better to use separately. You still can "kill two birds" with one stone...so to speak, but every other day.


I got the suggestion from some old racer guys that were racing before I was alive. I use it once a week not EOD. Daily and sometimes EOD is too often for any supplement.


----------



## Skyeking

velo99 said:


> I got the suggestion from some old racer guys that were racing before I was alive. I use it once a week not EOD.* Daily and sometimes EOD is too often for any supplement.*


That depends on the strength.


----------



## Becca199212

Right I have a bird whose tail feathers are in a awful state and she isn't very strong and doesn't venture outside since she can't fly far. We have had her cheked over by a avian and nothing is wrong with her she just isn't very strong. 
Could we give her garlic capsules, just to up her overall?
Are the garlic captules just the ones you would take the onesyou can buy from a chemist? 
How do I give them to her?


----------



## Skyeking

Becca199212 said:


> Right I have a bird whose tail feathers are in a awful state and she isn't very strong and doesn't venture outside since she can't fly far. We have had her cheked over by a avian and nothing is wrong with her she just isn't very strong.
> Could we give her garlic capsules, just to up her overall?
> Are the garlic captules just the ones you would take the onesyou can buy from a chemist?
> How do I give them to her?


Yes, it will help. They are soft gel caps and you can buy them at most drug stores, even supermarkets. If the bird doesn't have an upset stomach you can start with one a day, and gradually reduce to once a week.

Gently open the beak and slide the cap over and behind the tongue, then gently push it so it goes inback of throat, allow bird to close beak . The bird will swallow it. It is easier to do if you slick it down with a little olive oil.


----------



## Becca199212

Trees Gray said:


> They are soft gel caps and you can buy them at most drug stores, even supermarkets. If the bird doesn't have an upset stomach you can start with one a day, and gradually reduce to once a week.


I used to take these a while ago since they were supposed to help with concentration, which they did but they were just unecissary so I stopped taking them but have a couple of un-opened pots left if they are still in date I will give these to her.
Cyro51's video on youtube showing how to hand feed a bird is alot of help, i'm sure I know how to give her them now.
When you say gradually reduce what do you mean after 1 week, after two, one every 2 days then one every 3?


----------



## Becca199212

I gave her the garlic went down well was alot easier than I thought! Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking

Becca199212 said:


> When you say gradually reduce what do you mean after 1 week, after two, one every 2 days then one every 3?


If your bird is responding and feeling well, you can reduce to 1 cap every few days, and then one cap a week.

I'm glad it went down easy the first time.


----------



## juanita

wow protects against some viruses too! Maybe my two legged non feathered flock could benefit from garlic.


----------

